# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  [حاشیه!] : پزشکی بهشتی : ظرفیت دفترچه 200 نفر ـ آمار پذیرش 248 نفر (!)

## saj8jad

*[حاشیه!] : پزشکی بهشتی : ظرفیت دفترچه 200 نفر ـ آمار پذیرش 248 نفر (!)
**
در حالیکه ظرفیت پذیرش رشته پزشکی در دوره های روزانه و پردیس برای نیمسال اول و دوم در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی مطابق دفترچه انتخاب رشته کنکور سراسری 98 اعلامی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور جمعا* *200 دانشجو** اعلام شده بود، اما طبق اعلام سایت این دانشگاه* *248 دانشجوی** جدیدالورود رشته پزشکی ثبت نام کرده اند!*

----------


## anis79

تقریبا جاهای دیگه هم همینجوره
این چیز جدیدی نیس

----------


## saj8jad

> تقریبا جاهای دیگه هم همینجوره
> این چیز جدیدی نیس


خب الحمدلله (!)
والا چیزی نیست صرفا 48 تا صندلی پزشکی بهشتیه دیگه، ما بیشتر درس میخونیم تا حقمون رو بگیریم (!)

----------


## anis79

> خب الحمدلله (!)
> والا چیزی نیست صرفا 48 تا صندلی پزشکی بهشتیه دیگه، ما بیشتر درس میخونیم تا حقمون رو بگیریم (!)


من لیست ورودی های سه تا دانشکده دیگ رو چک کردم
جدا از سهمیه سیل و تعهدی تعداد نفرات بیشتر شده پردیس خودگردان یا ظرفیت مازاد بودن تعداد روزانه ها همون بود
حتی اگ فروش صندلی هم باشه مسله جدیدی نیس
محال ممکنه کسی برای کنکور خوب بخونه و نتیجه نگیره

----------


## hyun jung

سلام
میتونم بگم دیگه این موضوع یکی از عادی ترین موارد موجود تو این چند سال اخیره
ربطی هم به دانشکده ای که بیشتر پذیرش کرده نداره. شاید حتی کسی بپرسه از رییس اون دانشکده هم کاری برنیاد بابت این اختلاف
معلوم نیست دست سنجشه که بیشتر قبولی زده یا دست دانشگاه علوم پزشکی
یا هم که ظرفیتی که تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته است از اساس فقط عددی بیش نیست و بنا به دلایلی کمتر از حدی که قراره پذیرش بشه ثبت شده

----------


## saeid_NRT

حالا برن سر کلاس میبینن ۳۰۰ نفرن :Yahoo (35):

----------


## -Sara-

عجب :Yahoo (21):

----------


## meysam98

فروش صندلی و رانت !!!

----------


## mohammad1397

این همیشه بوده ولی دانشگاه ازاد بعد اومدن باند ولایتی قدرت گرفته  حسابی دندون تیز کرده تا هم پیراپزشکی هم پزشکی ظرفیت خیلی بیشتر کنه و کسی هم نمیتونه جلوشون بگیره

----------


## jhasani

> *[حاشیه!] : پزشکی بهشتی : ظرفیت دفترچه 200 نفر ـ آمار پذیرش 248 نفر (!)
> **
> در حالیکه ظرفیت پذیرش رشته پزشکی در دوره های روزانه و پردیس برای نیمسال اول و دوم در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی مطابق دفترچه انتخاب رشته کنکور سراسری 98 اعلامی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور جمعا* *200 دانشجو** اعلام شده بود، اما طبق اعلام سایت این دانشگاه* *248 دانشجوی** جدیدالورود رشته پزشکی ثبت نام کرده اند!*




سلام
در مورد خرید و فروش صندلی هیچ اطلاعی ندارم؛
اما بیشتربودن تعداد افراد کلاس، نسبت به تعداد نفرات اعلامی دفترچه، میتونه به علت یکی یا چند تا از دلایل ذیل هم باشه:


علت 1. انتقالی هیئت علمی (مثلا طرف پزشکی دانشگاه x بوده، بعد انتقالی گرفته مثلا به بهشتی به خاطرهیئت علمی بودن یکی ازوالدین در بهشتی)


علت 2. تغییر رشته ی هیئت علمی (مثلا طرف دام میخونده، بعد تغییر رشته و انتقالی گرفته به دلیل بالا)


علت 3. انتقالی ایثارگران (طرف سهمیه 25 داشته و مثلا از پزشکی شهرستان، انتقالی گرفته به پزشکی بهشتی)



علت 4. افزایش کد رشته_محل به دلیل مثلا دو یا چند رتبه ی مشابه:


مثال 1:


http://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?id=6147


سال 98، دو تا رتبه ی 10 داشتیم، که 10 رتبه ی اول، شامل 11 نفر میشه؛ حالا فرض کنید پزشکی تهران، توی دفترچه 10 نفر پذیرش داشته باشه، و فرض کنید هر 11 نفر، در انتخاب اولشون پزشکی تهران رو زده باشن، اینجا سازمان سنجش، همه ی این 11 نفر رو به عنوان قبولی اعلام میکنه و به دانشگاه مربوطه اعلام میکنه که باید از همه ی این 11 نفر، ثبت نام کنه و مهرماه هم که برن سر کلاس، قطعا بیش تر از 10 نفر اعلامی دفترچه هستن.


 این فقط "یک" مثال بود، رتبه ی مشترک خیلی داریم که مثالهاشو بیشتر میزنم.



مثال 2:


http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/SuperiorsGroupBased?list=t&groupcode=3&year=98&s=5  &f=1&t=1000


منطقه 1 تجربی 98: دو تا 52 داره، دو تا 70 ، دو تا 101 و ... خیلی زیاده.


مثال 3:


( قبولی در رشته پزشکی


به قبولی های سال 96 کانون نگاه کنید و ببینید با توجه به ستون تعداد قبولی های کانون مشخص میشه، چندین رشته_محل افزایش ظرفیت داشتن که با علامت آی انگلیسی کوچک قرمز نشون داده شده ) 




مثال 4 :  واقعا زیاده، لینک ها رو خودتون بررسی کنید:


http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/SuperiorsPercent?groupcode=3&year=96&sahmie=1


http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/SuperiorsGroupBased?list=t&groupcode=3&year=98&s=5  &f=1&t=1000


http://www.kanoon.ir/Article/247353


http://www.kanoon.ir/Article/218775


http://www.kanoon.ir/Article/247751




علت 5 :
نفرات برتر المپیادهای دانش آموزی و جشنواره خوارزمی، بعد از اعلام نتایج نهایی کنکور سراسری، انتخاب رشته میکنن؛ و اینها هم قطعا سبب افزایش ظرفیت بعضی از رشته-محل ها میشه.

انتخاب رشته ويژه برگزيدگان جشنواره جوان خوارزمي سال 1398

http://www.sanjesh.org/group.aspx?gid=1

.: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور :.

این لینک در تاریخ 27 شهریور 98 یعنی بعد از اعلام نتایج، اومد.

داخل لینک نوشته:

• برگزیدگان مرحله نهایی (کشوری) جشنواره جوان خوارزمی واجد شرایط استفاده از «آئین نامه پذیرش با آزمون استعدادهای درخشان به شماره 21/77897 مورخ 1393/05/05 مصوب شورای هدایت استعدادهای درخشان وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری» درصورتی که در آزمون سراسری سال 1398 شرکت کرده باشند، باید از تاریخ 1398/06/27 لغایت 1398/6/30 نسبت به ثبت نام و انتخاب 20کدرشته محل از دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته آزمون سراسری سال 1398 (دفترچه شماره 2) اقدام کنند.

• لازم به ذکر است مطابق ماده 2 آیین نامه یادشده حداکثر 10 درصد ظرفیت هر کدرشته محل به حائزین شرایط این آیین نامه اعم از دارندگان نشان طلا، نقره و برنز کشوری المپیادهای دانش آموزی، دانشجویان نمونه کشوری در دوره کاردانی، رتبه های اول تا سوم نهایی جشنواره جوان خوارزمی در دوره های دانش آموزی یا کاردانی و دانش آموخته رتبه اول دوره کاردانی به شرط کسب حدنصاب نمره علمی لازم اختصاص می یابد. سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور براساس اولویت نمره و انتخاب رشته متقاضیان نسبت به معرفی آن ها در ظرفیت تخصیصی اقدام می کند. 
( احتمالا منظورش 10 درصد علاوه بر ظرفیت دفترچه هست؛ چون نتایج سراسری که اعلام شده بوده.)



و ... (ممکنه علل دیگه ای هم باشه.)

----------


## matrooke

اگه اشتباه  نکنم سهمیه ایثارگران رو وارد دفترچه نمیکنن.
یعنی مثلا تو دفترچه برای  دانشگاه تهران نوشته 160 نفر.
یک چهارم ایثارگران اضاف میشه =200نفر
قبلا تو دفترچه ها اینطور می نوشتن حالا رو نمیدونم.
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## A.H.M

> *[حاشیه!] : پزشکی بهشتی : ظرفیت دفترچه 200 نفر ـ آمار پذیرش 248 نفر (!)
> **
> در حالیکه ظرفیت پذیرش رشته پزشکی در دوره های روزانه و پردیس برای نیمسال اول و دوم در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی مطابق دفترچه انتخاب رشته کنکور سراسری 98 اعلامی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور جمعا* *200 دانشجو** اعلام شده بود، اما طبق اعلام سایت این دانشگاه* *248 دانشجوی** جدیدالورود رشته پزشکی ثبت نام کرده اند!*


این افزایش ظرفیت ها همش بخاطر فروش صندلی نیست
یکی از نمونه هایی که دیروز خودم شخصا شاهدش بودم این بود که یکی تو کنکورش یکی از رشته های پیراپزشکی تهران رو قبول شده بود ولی با استفاده از سهمیه المپیاد داشت انتقالی میگرفت پزشکی بهشتی بخونه
رفته بودم بخش اداری دانشکده و خودم اینو دیدم

پیر شدم ولی اخرش هم نفهمیدم هدف شما از اینجور تاپیکا چیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> این افزایش ظرفیت ها همش بخاطر فروش صندلی نیست
> یکی از نمونه هایی که دیروز خودم شخصا شاهدش بودم این بود که یکی تو کنکورش یکی از رشته های پیراپزشکی تهران رو قبول شده بود ولی با استفاده از سهمیه المپیاد داشت انتقالی میگرفت پزشکی بهشتی بخونه
> رفته بودم بخش اداری دانشکده و خودم اینو دیدم
> 
> پیر شدم ولی اخرش هم نفهمیدم هدف شما از اینجور تاپیکا چیه


آهان صحیح
هدف خاصی نداره (!) شما خودشو ناراحت نکن عزیز (!)  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## UNI7ED

یاد راننده های اتوبوس میوفته ادم ... هر چقدرم پول بدی بازم نمیتونی چند صندلی اول بشینی مهم نیست چقدر تلاش کنی بازم پنجاه تا صندلی هست که نمیتونی روش بشینی ...جالبه ...واقعا متاسفم برای مدیریت دانشگاه علوم پزشکی دوم تهران !  و دوم کشور ! توی این چند ماه خیلی به " نیکی " ازش یاد شده ..

----------

